
Singapore teen blogger granted US asylum over fears of political persecution - Mz
http://www.msn.com/en-za/news/featured/singapore-teen-blogger-granted-us-asylum-over-fears-of-political-persecution/ar-BByIgHu
======
slantaclaus
Fun fact: chewing gum is illegal in Singapore. It is a strange place.

~~~
qball
When you want to have a mega-city, you need to make some compromises. The
bigger the city, the more you need to restrict citizens from affecting others.

The inconvenient truth about liberalism is that it doesn't scale as well as
authoritarianism does. Human nature is a limiting factor and corporate
humanity hasn't any good solutions aside from "pass more restrictions". So
giving your citizenry the ability to trigger others when your society is
inherently unstable is obviously a bad thing.

This is also the Twitter problem- turns out that when you put the entire world
in a room with each other, political and cultural differences tend to make
that room a particularly bad place to have any meaningful discussion (unless
you consider lynch mobs 'meaningful'). Allowing people to disrupt others has a
heavy price because they leave before they talk or click your ads.

Of course, because there's no opportunity for disruption, there's also no room
for innovation or growth, life is lame (yet stable) for an unusually wide
cross-section of individuals, and your best and brightest move to countries
that still allow and encourage the diversity they need to succeed. But that's
beside the point.

~~~
slantaclaus
Oh yeah, Singapore's overpaid public sector jobs also drain a lot of talent
from the private sector. ^^

